# 34" scale/ tuning a 5-string to G#.



## _detox (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey all,

Thinking about picking up a Sterling Ray 35 5-string for a new project I'm working on. I'll be tuning to Drop G#/Ab (G# C# G# C# F#) and I'm curious if the 34" inch scale will be clear and resonant enough? 

Would a .166 for the G# be sufficient for this?

Thanks,


----------



## rockskate4x (Jan 28, 2013)

_detox said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Thinking about picking up a Sterling Ray 35 5-string for a new project I'm working on. I'll be tuning to Drop G#/Ab (G# C# G# C# F#) and I'm curious if the 34" inch scale will be clear and resonant enough?
> 
> ...



Because of the odd gauge, I'm guessing that you mean the circle k drop tuning set that goes like .166 .112 .082 .061 .045. If this is the case, I think that this is the perfect choice (just above 40 lbs)


----------



## Winspear (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep perfect choice. 
The tension will be fine - it's just a case of whether you like the sound of such a thick string  I find it quite alright at that gauge as their strings are amazing. 
I do use a 190 on another bass in F though - that could certainly do with a longer scale to brighten it up.


----------



## _detox (Jan 28, 2013)

Awesome! Just ordered that pack. Can't wait. Thanks guys.


----------



## Zeetwig (Jan 28, 2013)

Dropping in random question: what about intonation, etc? Will a 35" scale be beneficial for intonation? Or will that extra inch affect the sound or playing or any other aspect in any noticeable way?

(I have though about doing the same; dropping down a 5-string to G)


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 28, 2013)

Well a 35" scale allows you to use a very slightly thinner string, and thinner strings intonate better and don't need the saddle moved so far back so there's more chance of being able to intonate a huge string on a non-custom bass.


----------



## Zeetwig (Jan 29, 2013)

ixlramp said:


> Well a 35" scale allows you to use a very slightly thinner string, and thinner strings intonate better and don't need the saddle moved so far back so there's more chance of being able to intonate a huge string on a non-custom bass.



Ok  But will the fact that the notes are so low make "dis-intonation" hard to hear? I personally think it's way harder to hear whether a bass is out of tune than a guitar for instance.


----------



## lettsbasses (Feb 7, 2013)

I strongly suspect that G# won't work with a .166 The general consensus is .254/.256
There are .170's available from regular commercial makers and I doubt that they would even cope well with C#, never mind G# which is a world away. You need an upright bass for that kind of tension.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 7, 2013)

^ Other octave buddy haha, just G# below 5 string


----------



## lettsbasses (Feb 7, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> ^ Other octave buddy haha, just G# below 5 string


Ah gotcha I've got 1/4" strings on the brain at the minute  .170 then innit.


----------



## _detox (Feb 7, 2013)

Update: Got the Ray 35 in yesterday. Set up out of the box is solid! I went ahead and dropped it to G# just to see how it felt. Obviously pretty floppy, but the note definition was surprising even at that gauge. I've got it with a tech to set it up with the circle K's, so I'm excited to see how much better it is!


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Feb 9, 2013)

_detox said:


> Update: Got the Ray 35 in yesterday. Set up out of the box is solid! I went ahead and dropped it to G# just to see how it felt. Obviously pretty floppy, but the note definition was surprising even at that gauge. I've got it with a tech to set it up with the circle K's, so I'm excited to see how much better it is!



Floppy you say? Interesting. I've used a .166 at drop A and found that to be rather tight, and a .182 at drop G and found that to be tight as well. I feel like .166 would be perfect for drop G#, but that's just me. And trust me, I LOVE higher tension. Maybe, if you have the funds, you could try a .172. It might get you what you want, but i can guarantee the .182 would be way too tight.

Let us know how it sounds after it gets back from the tech! My bass is in bad need of getting set up with the .182 set as well.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 9, 2013)

Sounds like he was talking about the stock strings


----------



## Semichastny (Feb 9, 2013)

A .166 would be a great place to start, because it will be infinitely more clear and playable then the stock strings and if anything you would really only have to go a little bigger so it wouldn't ruin your nut.


----------



## JamesRGoodall (Feb 9, 2013)

EtherealEntity said:


> Sounds like he was talking about the stock strings



I feel silly...you're absolutely right there! .166 should be perfect then!


----------

